# Official smack talk threaad for Colby shoot....



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Dietmars gonna win.
> I'm gonna cream HM Murdoch, if I can make it.
> And Mopar McGee better represent the BStinger nation or they will lose all credibility.
> Hows that for a nutshell?
> ...


There is a 95% chance that you wont show, so I am not worried.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Better start worry'n boy.......

I am going. 

You are losing. 

You better buy a Mathews and a BStinger. Then you might have a chance. 

I'm perfectly happy with second last, place. No pressure on me. 

Thoughts?


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

hahahahaha, i like ya rob but i think Matty has ya there! lmao

id be playin the odds too 

what day is the shoot anyways?


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Hmmmmmmmm......

Where did this reputation that I don't show up come from? 

I'm going.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Hmmmmmmmm......
> 
> Where did this reputation that I don't show up come from?
> 
> I'm going.


That is BS. Right now you think you might be going, but a week before the shoot you will realize that you suck. Then you will start making excuses why you cant go


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

You suck and your going.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Let's decide this on who's the prettiest:


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*prettiest*

the one in the middle priester


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

He is kinda cute, isn't he? :lol:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*10 extra points*

Rob, I needed 2 afternoon spots so I offered Matt and Craig a bye into the shoot off . They both took my offer and moved to the AM..

btw.. just in case your wondering the same, the AM is full too..

G


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

I think I could get more money for the bald guy


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Sean you dress the little guy up and put him in high heels he will fetch a real good price. Matty take a bribe no no that was bye sure why not instead of earning the spot this isn't like golf lowest doesn't win you know mat:mg:


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

#1 Hogger said:


> Sean you dress the little guy up and put him in high heels he will fetch a real good price. Matty take a bribe no no that was bye sure why not instead of earning the spot this isn't like golf lowest doesn't win you know mat:mg:


if i recall didnt someone have a pic of that "little guy" in some heels....... ???

hhhhhmmmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

#1 Hogger said:


> Sean you dress the little guy up and put him in high heels he will fetch a real good price. Matty take a bribe no no that was bye sure why not instead of earning the spot this isn't like golf lowest doesn't win you know mat:mg:


I am talking about REAL money not something you see at a carnival


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Stash said:


> He is kinda cute, isn't he? :lol:


Chris is the only one I have ever seen that can use crossbow bolts for indoors.


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Xslayer said:


> Chris is the only one I have ever seen that can use crossbow bolts for indoors.


LOL!!! Now that's funny i don't care who you are.....:rock:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Sean McKenty said:


> I think I could get more money for the bald guy


How do you figure that :noidea:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

H.M. Murdock said:


> How do you figure that :noidea:


Are you kidding me, if you both went ot a brothel,Rob would be getting top dollar for what ever Broke Back Cowboy came in and you...well you would be fixing the water heater, Priester would be the lasted squezze toy for the larger Girls


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

What the hell have I started..........


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*this is funny..*

this is just to funny.. we need Paul to jump in .. I'm sending him a PM


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Tough call to say who is prettiest. Both of em would make Stevie Wonder flinch!

As for Preister, he has his moments. Some folks took offense to my posting this picture of him in a thread called "field dressing". Seemed approprite to me.









I think it is time Murdock and Cat put some higher stakes on this little ongoing competition. Maybe a photo op for the loser in his underwear holding a sign saying "I had the pants beat off me by a (insert brand name) bow"!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Nevermind.....


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I am now officially worried and afraid about spending time alone with Chris on the way to and from LAS next week, let alone the hotel room. 

But from the looks of that picture Chris, you'll fit right in with the "horse and buggy crew" that's in and around the Lancaster area.

Thanks for the heads up Paul. :thumb:


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Matty, if you are sharing a room with Presiter, I would suggest sleeping on your back with a goalie mask on. If he shows up wearing his molestache, avoid the trip outright.

I am starting to think that there could be a reason Gilles left Chris standing on the side of the road at the OAA field champs last year:embarres:


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

You have no worries Matt, watched Cat8tr shoot last night and even if he does show up - you have no worries. :teeth:

He flicked one off like BIC lighter (needless to say we were in AWWW :mg: as it headed for the garage door), then FIFI had to adjust his stabilizer setup (I just told him to go buy net new - good grief Rob at least get something from a reputable source).

Unless he is sandbagging Matt, you have no worries.


:darkbeer:






H.M. Murdock said:


> That is BS. Right now you think you might be going, but a week before the shoot you will realize that you suck. Then you will start making excuses why you cant go


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Dave Dave Dave............ We all know what happens at Seans house, stays at Seans house....tsk tsk tsk.... Its a MAN LAW......... oh, wait, .... no wonder why you don't get it!

(just to make sure you get that jab, MAN LAW, you aern't a man, you don't understand. Get it now?) 

Yeah, I flaked one off splitting the 6 and 7 line. Nothing you and Dave haven't done a thousand times before. I do agree with Dave on one point though, my side rod is a contraption. Home made from parts laying around. When it was pointed out to me, it was pretty obvious that its ugly. I've had a hankering lately to go back to the older stuff that always worked for me. I'm getting my old side rod and stabilizer back (Don't worry D.S. I'll take care of you! ). These stabs have lots of experience beating you two clowns. 
Now I'm shooting for 3rd last place. No pressure at all.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*2 spots in the AM left*

I got 2 locals to move to Friday night.. I might have 2 spots left for the 9:45 line

Gilles


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Smack talk and such don't matter as long as you shoot X's

I plan on getting beat by alot of people


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Shaky, you can't go into this thing with that kind of attitude. 


Pick a target, seek and destroy!

(and I don't mean X-rings either )


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Look out for the quiet ones. See yas there!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I was practicing today at the club (Caledon) and watched Chris Duenas a couple of targets over shoot a clean 300 score on the 10-ring FITA/Vegas.

In case you don't know, he shoots Olympic recurve.

All you smack talkers - why don't you shut your pie holes until you can actually produce a respectable score?


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*non recurve handicap*

Just remember that non recurve archers have the 10 ring counting as 11..

G


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

huh? "non Recurve"?


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*sorry - recurve*

ya.. made another typo.. 

recurve have the 10 as 11.. same as last year

G


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

ontario moose said:


> ya.. made another typo..
> 
> recurve have the 10 as 11.. same as last year
> 
> G


That isn't good... I ran into Crispin in the first round last year... he stomped me :shade:


----------



## dalescott (Nov 8, 2009)

*First Timer*

This is going to be my first shoot. I don't know what I am looking forward to more. Competing (well maybe not) or watching all you yahoos trying to live up to all this weak smack. Is this the best you can do????????? Rob, I kind of expected more "Coach"!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

There is time yet Dale. You can't use all your best material early.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

DsrtRat said:


> I think it is time Murdock and Cat put some higher stakes on this little ongoing competition. Maybe a photo op for the loser in his underwear holding a sign saying "I had the pants beat off me by a (insert brand name) bow"!


Ugh!!!, I can't get that image out of my head!!! ukey: (rapidly shaking my head from side to side, like an etchoscetch) Make it stop!!!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I think araz needs to bring Sophies `cone of shame`
for the loser of the smack talk to wear.

He knows what I mean


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

The gay undertones of alot of this smack talk has me a little concerned......


...... not that there is anything wrong with that.....


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

cath8r said:


> The gay undertones of alot of this smack talk has me a little concerned......
> 
> 
> ...... not that there is anything wrong with that.....


Me too! What happened to who can and cant bring their game to the table,, with or without heels! 

IM OUT!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> There is time yet Dale. You can't use all your best material early.


Isn't about time for you to back out due to some fictitious reason?


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

So I post about my concern about the gay content of the smack...
.... not that there is anything wrong with that....

.... and Sean, Mopar, Dave Biach etc. etc. all stop posting.

Whats up with that????


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Well h8r,nearest I can tell is this is YOUR thread and everyone else seems
to be avoiding it.
So does that mean the undertones are coming from you???
We shall see come sat as to how many people want to shoot a distance from you.

All in good fun I hope. See you at the shoot


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Alrighty then....... 4th last place I'm shooting for  now.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*4th place*



cath8r said:


> Alrighty then....... 4th last place I'm shooting for  now.


Hey Rob.. 4th place gets you a fish! 25 lbs.. caught if off the dock casting a lit propane lantern.. best lure I ever used

G


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*2$ says*

Hey.. I'm putting 2$ that Rob will miss a spot.. 

anybody in?

G


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Gilles, you got a pic of a fish a little bit bigger than that one?


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*x-count*

I think the x count is between 85-1.05 right now.. still in the works..

Gilles


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

cath8r said:


> So I post about my concern about the gay content of the smack...
> .... not that there is anything wrong with that....
> 
> .... and Sean, Mopar, Dave Biach etc. etc. all stop posting.
> ...


Just wanted to give a little advance warning to all the homophobes out there... In keeping with the pink ribbon that indicates support for breast cancer research, I've made a new string for my bow in bright pink for this weekend. I also used purple serving just for you guys. (You can touch it if you want.) 

Almost forgot, this is a smack talk thread... Here's my contribution: 'Have a nice day!'

Looking forward to seeing everyone there!

Nigel


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Good to hear from you Nigel!

See you on Sat at Colby.

Shawn


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I heard Matt Tyhurst will be sporting his finest purple rhinestone leisure suit. 

He got a preview of whats in store for him last weekend at the Nook and I had a few ugly shots in there that didn't leave the 5 ring. 

I heard that there will be a couple of non-attendies from my way. They were shooting the 12:00 line I think. Maybe Matty and Craig could get bumped up to that one again, unless they enjoy the morning line better.......

Hopefully they let Gilles know and those two spots could open up. I won't post their names as its not my call to make. PM me and I'll let Gilles know what I know.


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

cath8r said:


> I heard Matt Tyhurst will be sporting his finest purple rhinestone leisure suit.
> 
> He got a preview of whats in store for him last weekend at the Nook and I had a few ugly shots in there that didn't leave the 5 ring.
> 
> ...


bumped eh??? very interesting......... im waiting in anticipation :wink:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*what?*

Craig and Matt are on the AM line .. thanks boys

Catmuncher.. not sure what you mean?.. I might not get any other messages after this one.. I'm heading to the shop after work.. packed house tonight too..

you can call me at the bow shop between 6 and 8 tonight..

I have one cancel in the AM but I think there are more that one spot open in the AM, one spot just opened in the PM too.. very tight..schedule that is..

Gilles


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Catmuncher


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

note to self, don't post this, I'd get banned


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Catmuncher. You mean like this?


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

KITTY MUNCHER
I have to back out this year so there will be one spot in the Sat afternoon to fill Mind you they're big shoes to fill I don't know if Craig is up to it


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Stash said:


> Catmuncher. You mean like this?


this i like


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

#1 Hogger said:


> KITTY MUNCHER
> I have to back out this year so there will be one spot in the Sat afternoon to fill Mind you they're big shoes to fill I don't know if Craig is up to it




def not up to fill those shoes, AM line it is! Thanks Gilles! see everyone tomorrow


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Dale Scott can't go either now. That makes one more PM spot.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

No smack talking from me... I just got home from the shop... the place looks good.
We have lots of donations already... Andrew Westbye (shootthewhatnow) is shaving his head and the pot for that is over $1000.00 already. The Friday night line went well... from what I am told.... Shaky Shot and I were installing the butts in the gun range. 

It looks like all systems are go. Lots of pink happening around the place...

Can't wait to see everyone Saturday...

Chris


----------

